# AMRITSAR - What Does This Word Mean In Gurbani



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 14, 2004)

Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru ji Ki Fateh.

The word Amrit and Amritsar occurs many many times in Gurbani. The literal meaning has been taken to mean the CITY OF AMRITSAR where stands the Harimandir darbar.  The SAROVAR surtrounding this Harimandir sahib darbar is normally referred to as "AMRITSAROVAR" or "AMRITSAR"...and people assume that the water in this sarovar is therefore the AMRIT mentioned in Gurbani. Is this so ?
Here are afew examples of this word from Gurbani...





what does amritsar in gurbani mean ?

is this word to mean the city of amritsar ??



1. "bikhia mal jayeh amritsar navoh gur sar santokh paiyah... guru nanak  sggs aang 1043



2. "gursagar amritsar ji ichheh so fall paiyeh : guru nanak sggs ang 1011



3. "antar nirmal amritsar naiheh guru amardass  sggs ang 363



4. "andrunh trishna aggan bujhee har amritsar nahtah " guru amardass

sggs ang 510



5. "kaiyah andar amritsar sacha mann laveh maeil chukavaniyah" guru amardass sggs ang 113



6. "durmatt maeil gaiyee sabh neekrhar amrit har sr nahtah" guru arjun sggs ang 984



7. "raam har amritsar naveireh satgurgyan majan hei neeko mil kalmal paap utareh" guru ramdass sggs ang 981



8. "gur amritsar navlaiyahsabh latheh kilvikh png guru ramdass sggs ang 732



9. "amritsar satgur satvaadi jit nahteh kaooan hans hoveh " guru ramdass sggs aang 493  



10. "satgur purakh amritsar vadbhagee naveh aiyeh " guru ramdass sggs ang 40



11. "mann kio bairaag karega satgur mera poora mansa ka data  sabh sukh nidhaan amritsar sad he bharpoora" guru arjun sggs ang 375



12. "gur satgur ka jo sikh akhayeh so bhalkeh utth har naam dhivaaeh

uddam kareh  bhalkey bhalbhati ishnaan kareh amritsar naveh " guru arjun sggs ang 305



13.gur darioao sadah jall nirmal..milayah durmatt maeil harreh " guru nanak sggs aang 1329



15. "kaiyah andar amritsar sacha mann peeveh bhaiyeh subhavee eh " guru amardass sggs aang 1046



16. "satgur hai amritsar sacha mann naveh maeil chukaveniah " guru amardass ji sggs aang 113.



in each of the gurbani tuks above...from guru nanak sahib jee, guru amardass ji ( long before any "physical place called amritsar was built on earth ) guru ramdass ji and guru arjun sahib jee... the pool of amrit - amrit sar (ovar ) is the amrit in gurbani...not water in a pool.



proof number 1. : the amrit in the sarovar of dhur ki bani gurbani  is ever pure and in spite of washing off the filthy dirt off countless dirty filthy manns and souls...remains forever clean pure and pristine...



compare this with:



the "water" in the pool has become dirty so many times, kar seva has been performed so many times, and now finally a multi million dollar filtration plant has been installed...why does it need to be "purified" "filtered" if indeed it is amrit that satguru in his gurbani says is  forever pure and nirmall ??



proof no. 2. the worldly rivers ..even the socalled ever pure ganga mata is conclusively proven to be so polluted and full of rubbish and raw sewage..

guru ji in his gurbani quote no. 13 above says so clearly:  " the river that is guru is forever full of nirmall jall that instantly cleans off any dirt and filth...and remains itself jsut as nirmall as before..."



proof no. 3.  the "stories and sakhis"  say : a balck crow came along bathed in the sarovar and lo and behold turned into a swan...

apart from being a preposterous unscientific claim of a change of species - crows and swans are completely different species !! and not a single line in gurbani is unscientific or preposterous in any way or to any degree ( scientists value sikhi and gurbani as being the most pro-science factual religion and guru granth sahib jee is way ahead of science especialy in the creation pf the universe/ before the big bang..only guru nanak has said "arbad narbad dhundookara.... the word n-arbad is power of 00000 to the power of (n) which  scientists say is actually 100 zeroes and it may increase..... and scientists now believe thatbefore the big bang the universe was completely black darkness...dhundookara !!!



now listen to what guru ramdass ji ( creator and builder of this famous sarovar  ) says:  " quote no. 9 above. guur ji says: amritsar is satgur satvaadi - the pool of amrit is the true satgur.....in whom bathing kaooas ( crows) become hans ( swans ).



up to us to beleive - sakhi or guru ramdass ji.  my vote is with guru ji.



proof no. 4:  the most strongest proof ever.

quote no. 12.

in this gurbani tuk guru arjun sahib jee commands us :  "gur satgur ka jo sikh akhayeh... a sikh who calls himslef a sikh of the true satguru...wakes up early at amrit vela, does hari naam jaap. he takes the effort to have a bath ( physical cleeansing ) and then bathes in the amritsar - pool of amrit.  also note the two different words used " ishnaan and naveh...both are the same thing... so why the double emphasis ??? easy. the first ishnaan is physical bath with water.. the second naveh is bathing / immersion of the soul in gurbani amritsar.



now if we go by the book and all the gurbani interpretations then all sikhs everywhere are safely following guru arjun's instructions.... that is we get up early at amritvela, have our bath in the bathroom, do some naam jaap nitnem and then go to the local amritsar - sarovar of amrit bharee gurbani ( gurdwara ) and immerse (naveh) ourselves in the gurbani....then we are ok....



but if you stick with the erroneous interpretation that this is a bath in the "saroavr at amritsar city in punjab" then each and every sikh living out of amritsar is guilty of disobeying guru ji's explicit everyday instruction....and many thousands living in amrtisar will also be guilty because not each sikh living there goes there daily !!!!



proof no. 5.  our daily ardass we ask for" amritsar ke ishnaan ( some half past six granthis and sadh chelas have themsleves included the word darshan to ishnaan )..... now if this ishnaan is to beg guru ji to grant us the boon of having daily ishnaan in the gurbani amrit sarovar....then it is possible to be followed  by each and every sikh no matter where he lives as long as there is a local gurdawra/sangat/or even parkash of guru granth ( actual sarovar of amrit).  guru ji our beloved pita ji would never command us to do impossible things !! and it is impossible for each and every sikh to fly to amritsar in punjab daily every amrtivela...so ??? make your own conclusion ???



secondly you may ask why is "darshan" wrong ( perhaps that is why this word is not included in the original ardass )...for the simple reason that mere "darshan" of guru granth sahib jee /gurbani ( by passing by the gurdwara, drive-thru-style, or doing parkarma and bowing/matha tek/ etc.. is just ritualism pure and simple and is not going to be of any benefit at all. gurbani is not for those who beleive in "see no touch "..gurbani is a medicine for the soul and we must see it, touch it, hold it, taste it, eat it, chew it, savour it, and then swallow it....and thenenjoy the out of this world feeling of jaeaseh goongeh mathiyaaee khayee !!!



dass has made an effort to put forward salient meanings as per my tucchh understanding of gurbani. i would dearly love to hear from those who feel otherwise.


----------



## Kandola (Aug 20, 2004)

*what does amritsar in gurbani mean ?*

it means city of nectar. the body is to be the city of nectar in us. we must be like amritsar, have a city of amrit in ourseleves.


*1. "bikhia mal jayeh amritsar navoh gur sar santokh paiyah... guru nanak sggs aang 1043*

those who do simran are happy. the amritsar in gurbani is reffering to doing simran. all your quotes are saying the same thing, all those who bathe in paath and simran. its not reffering to the sarover sahib. but reffering to bani.

_*proof no. 5. our daily ardass we ask for" amritsar ke ishnaan ( some half past six granthis and sadh chelas have themsleves included the word darshan to ishnaan )..... * _  

again, this is in referance to bathe in amrit naam.


----------



## Arvind (Aug 20, 2004)

My understanding is:

Amritsar = (Amrit + Sar) = (Amrit + Sarovar) = (Nector + Pool) i.e. pool of nector

A person in simran has capability to experience this pool within his own body, and does ishnaan in that pool while being constantly under 'Naam'

Regards.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 20, 2004)

Kandola said:
			
		

> *what does amritsar in gurbani mean ?*
> 
> it means city of nectar. the body is to be the city of nectar in us. we must be like amritsar, have a city of amrit in ourseleves.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right veer ji.

"physical bathing" of the body has no spiritual benefit in Gurmatt. The physical bath is for normal cleansing and hygeine only..... the AAtma or Mann must be cleansed by GURBANI/amrti naam.

That is why Guru nanak Sahib Jee explains so clearly in Japji:..IF your body gets dirty you wash it with SOAP....but if your Mann ( matt is full of paaps) gets dirty..YOU can only wash it with NAAM RAANG.

Guru Ji's built the SAROVARS for physical bathing...to clean the dust of long journeys.....and the real cleansing of the mann is supposed to take place INSIDE the Gurdwara listening to Amrti naam of Gurbani. We have subverted this message to call the water in the sarovars as "amrit".

jarnail singh


----------



## Arvind (Aug 23, 2004)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:
			
		

> the AAtma or Mann must be cleansed by GURBANI/amrit naam.


So true.

Just to share with Sangat: I guess, sometimes, we start asking lot of questions in an attempt to be wise. I tried learning like a child with full faith, and see loads of positive results.


----------



## Amarpal (Aug 25, 2004)

Dear Members,

I agree with Gayni Jee, what he said in his first post.

Amarpal


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 3, 2004)

Sevadaar Singh said:
			
		

> So true.
> 
> Just to share with Sangat: I guess, sometimes, we start asking lot of questions in an attempt to be wise. I tried learning like a child with full faith, and see loads of positive results.


Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Wahegur j Ki fateh.

How true veer Ji.  If we take a look at our GURU JI's we see the same thing.
Every single line of Gurbani is written as..Neech, kookar, humble, charan dhoor, etc etc..not a single line does GURU JI say HE is GURU and all the rest are SIKH !!!...

Just take Guru nanak Ji as an example.  When GURU Nanak Ji sahib went to meet the SIDHS, he spoke to them in their "language", when Guru Ji went ot Hardwar, He spoke to the vast crowds in their "language", to the Yogis Guru Ji spoke in their "language", to the Arabs at Mecca medina Guru Ji spoke in their "language"...just read Guru nanak Ji's Bani and see the myriad of languages and vast vocabulary in so many languages....IF GURU JI had been like us..He would have said " Look here I am the GURU, and I will speak in PUNJABI..If you dont get a word of what i am saying...TOO BAD...   This is precisely HOW we behave....we try to ride rough shod over everybody, and try to Force our thoughts and ideas down everybodys' throats...and then wonder why everyone hates our guts ???

GURU JI holds our FINGER when we walk beside Him....it is the "adult" in us that forces us to Shake OFF Guru Ji's HAND and run off on our own....and then when we stumble and fall down and scrape our knees....then we yell like small kids. GURU JI will NEVER let our hand go as long as we hold on to Him. It is entirely our own fault that we "think" we are adults and should walk on our own.... the bitter truth is we are NEVER ADULT as far as Guru ji is concerned...and as long as we REMAIN CHILDREN we will learn and learn and learn..... that is why we are called SIKHS..Learners for LIFE.

Jarnail Singh


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 4, 2004)

just to disscuss one thing about sarover in amritsar or any such pure places 

Recently a japanese scientist ha sestablished relation between water crystals and the surrounding environment ( thoughts music etc) . this research can give us some clue why few people find healing effect in amrit from such places .



WATER CRYSTALS Mozart Symphony Water…The Earth is largely made up of it. As are we…And yet about it we know significantly little.Until the groundbreaking work of a pioneer Japanese researcher whose astonishing discovery about water, documented photographically, changed most of what we didn't know…and led to a new consciousness of Earth's most precious resource.Dr. Masaru Emoto was born in Japan and is a graduate of the Yokohama Municipal University and the Open International University as a Doctor of Alternative Medicine. His photographs were first featured in his self-published books Messages from Water 1 and 2. The Hidden Messages in Water was first published in Japan, with over 400,000 copies sold internationally. You Make Me Sick What has put Dr. Emoto at the forefront of the study of water is his proof that thoughts and feelings affect physical reality. By producing different focused intentions through written and spoken words and music and literally presenting it to the same water samples, the water appears to "change its expression". Love and Gratitude Essentially, Dr. Emoto captured water's 'expressions.' He developed a technique using a very powerful microscope in a very cold room along with high-speed photography, to photograph newly formed crystals of frozen water samples. Not all water samples crystallize however. Water samples from extremely polluted rivers directly seem to express the 'state' the water is in. Dr. Masaru Emoto Dr. Masaru Emoto discovered that crystals formed in frozen water reveal changes when specific, concentrated thoughts are directed toward them. He found that water from clear springs and water that has been exposed to loving words shows brilliant, complex, and colorful snowflake patterns. In contrast, polluted water, or water exposed to negative thoughts, forms incomplete, asymmetrical patterns with dull colors.The implications of this research create a new awareness of how we can positively impact the earth and our personal health. The success of his books outside Japan has been remarkable. Dr. Emoto has been called to lecture around the world as a result and has conducted live experiments both in Japan and Europe as well as in the US to show how indeed our thoughts, attitudes, and emotions as humans deeply impact the environment. Heavy Metal Music Dr. Emotos newest book, The Hidden Messages in Water, further explores his revolutionary research. Since humans and the earth are composed mostly of water, his message is one of personal health, global environmental renewal, and a practical plan for peace that starts with each one of us. The implications of this research create a new awareness of how we can positively impact the earth and our personal health. Available from your favorite bookseller or from Beyond Words Publishing www.beyondword.com or telephone 503-531-8700 (ISBN: 1-58270-114-8, $16.95, 192 pages (64 color) soft cover.) Book Cover Click here for information on Dr. Emoto’s Current US Tour"Half of the earth is water; our body is three-quarters water. Water represents the interface between the 4th dimension in which we live and the 5th dimensional sphere of our soul. Many studies have shown subtle effects of healers upon hydrogen bonding and infrared absorption of water. None of these scientific studies can compare with the beauty and clear messages shown by Dr. Emoto's elegant work. The impact of thought and beauty has never before been demonstrated so well." C. Norman Shealy, M.D., Ph.D. Founding President, American Holistic Medical AssociationPresident. Holos University Graduate SeminaryAuthor of 295 publications, including Sacred Healing"The Hidden Messages in Water is magnificent. Through his genius photography and superb scientific skill, Dr. Masaru Emoto has created a book that is truly a mystical treasure. His contribution to research in spiritual consciousness is positively masterful." - Caroline M. Myss, author of Sacred Contracts and Anatomy of the Spirit"As with Galileo, Newton, and Einstein, Dr. Emoto¹s clear vision helps us see ourselves and our universe differently. Science and spirit unite, resulting in a profound and undeniable quantum leap in how we view our world, and how we can reclaim our health and create peace." - Marcus Laux, ND, Editor, Naturally Well Today 	Science without religion is lame, religion without science is blind.- Albert Einstein, in "The New Convergence"It gives me a deep comforting sense that ‘things seen are temporal and things unseen are eternal.’- Helen KellerIf quantum mechanics hasn't profoundly shocked you, you haven't understood it yet.- Niels Bohr


----------



## Neutral Singh (Oct 4, 2004)

Off Topic: Drkhlasa Ji, i think you are talking about this phenomenon... http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/threads/what-is-guru-parsad-or-parsadi.585/


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 4, 2004)

you are wright singh ji i was not aware of it sorry for repeating it


----------



## Neutral Singh (Oct 4, 2004)

No, i did not mean like that... i thought, someone, who has not seen that stuff may be interested... 

Regards


----------



## Arvind (Oct 4, 2004)

Gyani ji,

Your previous post has got so many revelations, present psychology of communication, which if not followed, can kind of give an impression of hard liners, who are just not willing to hear others' point of views, and keep on forcing their own views on others.

Back to topic: I have started believing Amritsar as the creative energy within our own body, which flows within us, which shakes us when we hear keertan, which tingles our spine when any tabla taal takes place, which blossoms our head when harmonium sur takes place, which brings one-ness with Waheguru upon hearing from Guru Granth Sahib ji. Dont know, if this makes sense to anyone, or perhaps this comes by personal experience only!

Regards.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 16, 2004)

Sevadaar Singh said:
			
		

> Gyani ji,
> 
> Your previous post has got so many revelations, present psychology of communication, which if not followed, can kind of give an impression of hard liners, who are just not willing to hear others' point of views, and keep on forcing their own views on others.
> 
> ...


Waheguru Ji ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji ki fateh.

That is a sure sign of Guru Ji's Kirpa on us.  Besides all the things you mention..have you felt the tears flow and our hearts beat when we hear dhaddhi sing vaars of shaheedes of Guru Arjun sahib jee, Guru teg bahadur Ji, Sahibzadehs in Chamkaur, Baba banda Singh in Delhi being forced to cut the heart out of his son, the mothers in jail in lahore being forced to see thier children stuck on spears.... I used to feel so "ashamed" that someone in the sangat would see me crying.....and then i started to feel so much love and warmth....  THIS is all due to the AMRIT inside us working its magic.

Warmest regards

jarnail singh


----------



## etinder (Oct 16, 2004)

i guess the word for these emotions is "bairag"

*This Shabad is by Guru Raam Daas Ji in Raag Aasaa on Pannaa 449 *
gurmuiK ipAwry Awie imlu mY icrI ivCuMny rwm rwjy ]
g*u*ram*u*kh p*i**aa*r*ae* *aa*e m*i*l m*ai* ch*i*r*ee* v*i*shh*u*(n)n*ae* r*aa*m r*aa*j*ae* ||
_O my Love, come and meet me as Gurmukh; I have been separated from You for so long, Lord King._

myrw mnu qnu bhuqu bYrwigAw hir nYx ris iBMny ]
m*ae*r*aa* man than bah*u*th b*ai*r*aa*g*i**aa* har n*ai*n ras bh*i*(n)n*ae* ||
_My mind and body are sad; my eyes are wet with the Lord's sublime essence._

mY hir pRBu ipAwrw dis guru imil hir mnu mMny ]
m*ai* har prabh p*i**aa*r*aa* dhas g*u*r m*i*l har man ma(n)n*ae* ||
_Show me my Lord God, my Love, O Guru; meeting the Lord, my mind is pleased._

hau mUrKu kwrY lweIAw nwnk hir kMmy ]3]
ho m*oo*rakh k*aa*r*ai* l*aa**ee**aa* n*aa*nak har ka(n)m*ae* ||3||
_I am just a fool, O Nanak, but the Lord has appointed me to perform His service. ||3||_


----------



## swarn bains (Apr 26, 2020)

word ਜਪੁ, meana recite, rehe{censored}, repeate again and again
ਆਦਿ ਸੱਚ ਜੁਗਾਦਿ ਸੱਚੁ,
Baba Nanak says whatever said in the mool mantal is true; right from beginning, for a long time, it is true now and will remain true forever


----------

